# Elgin on Ebay



## Wayne Adam (Aug 26, 2013)

Vintage Elgin on Ebay...
Here is the link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pre...968?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d70eb9c0


----------



## rlhender (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the post, I will be listing more bikes this week...I need to move some out

Rick


----------



## sqrly (Aug 26, 2013)

I would think for that kind of money, the chainguard would be centered over the sprocket.


----------



## rlhender (Aug 26, 2013)

sqrly said:


> I would think for that kind of money, the chainguard would be centered over the sprocket.





Maybe the picture was taken at an angle?????
 I can assure you that is not big money...Big money is what I spent to restore it......


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 26, 2013)

What model twinbar is this?


----------



## sqrly (Aug 26, 2013)

Sorry, that came out wrong.  It is nicely restored and alot of time involved, but the arch of the chainguard is forward of the center of the crank.  It a detail that always bugs me when it happens.  I dont know how that guard attaches, if it can be slid back or if it only has one position.

I know twin 60 (I think that is what you have) cost every bit of what your asking, no complaints about price.


----------



## rlhender (Aug 26, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> What model twinbar is this?




You tell me? I just restored it  lol


----------



## bike (Aug 26, 2013)

*where is*

the horn button?


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 26, 2013)

That is one fine looking Elgin. I wish I would have seen that several months ago. It would be mine now. What a shame. When one is looking for one, all one finds is over priced junk. When one isn't looking, all the good stuff pops up. Oh, well.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2013)

sqrly said:


> Sorry, that came out wrong.  It is nicely restored and alot of time involved, but the arch of the chainguard is forward of the center of the crank.  It a detail that always bugs me when it happens.  I dont know how that guard attaches, if it can be slid back or if it only has one position.
> 
> I know twin 60 (I think that is what you have) cost every bit of what your asking, no complaints about price.




This is NOT a Twin 60. I've seen this bike in person and it is nice. I'm not sure however that it represents a model that Elgin produced. V/r Shawn


----------

